

Why PHP is better than Python - maus80
http://www.leaseweblabs.com/2014/12/10-reasons-php-is-better-than-python/

======
ytimoschenko
You are completely missing the point.

The first problem is: reasons you've listed are stereotypical rants that young
PHP developers say. Reasons #2 #4 #7 #9 are just false. For templating here
you are:
[http://tornado.readthedocs.org/en/latest/template.html](http://tornado.readthedocs.org/en/latest/template.html),
the others you could find yourself. Moreover, reasons #3 #6 just don't matter
(who cares about quantity of books on PHP? Do you need to read them all?
Functions beginning from _ not being imported is not enough for your
encapsulation needs?), and #5 #8 are completely subjective. Please don't say
any more of that.

The second problem is: you don't understand that language is just a tool to
solve your problem. You should find a suitable tool for your problem, not vice
versa. While it is definitely easier to build classical websites (no
websockets) in PHP, you won't be able to write a system daemon or SMTP server
or a concurrent messaging server in PHP.

You shouldn't concentrate on one tool, it is slowing you down. Python is great
when it comes to science:
[https://wiki.python.org/moin/NumericAndScientific](https://wiki.python.org/moin/NumericAndScientific),
you won't find this number of scientific packages anywhere but in Python. It
also, in my opinion, is much better suited for API servers than PHP with its
perfect Flask [http://flask.pocoo.org](http://flask.pocoo.org) and creepy but
pretty fast Tornado
[http://www.tornadoweb.org/en/stable/](http://www.tornadoweb.org/en/stable/).

There are dozens of languages that everyone should use in their specific
domain. Erlang for stable concurrency systems, Go for productive network and
system programming, PHP for building simple websites, Python and Julia for
scientific applications, Lua for embedding, Perl for parsing and scripts,
Clojure for general-purpose language with immutable structures and
concurrency, Haskell for learning great new ideas.

Programmer should be able to program on everything, that's the difference
between a programmer and just a person who needs a website.

------
thibauts
> 4\. Python is hardly used in the real world, while something as big as
> Facebook is built on PHP.

Google used to run a lot of python and it's probably still the case. Youtube
is built almost exclusively on python. Among many others.

~~~
tarminian
FB had to build an actual compiler for PHP in order to get real performance.

------
codygman
No one is responding to this because it isn't worth responding to. PHP's
libraries are a mess and while the documentation is pretty nice, it's not nice
enough to make up for the other problems.

~~~
kazagistar
I am having trouble identifying if the article's author is trolling
intentionally or not.

~~~
ytimoschenko
The same here.

------
omouse
This top 10 list isn't very good, it seems like something written back in 2006
or 2007. Shared hosting? Forget that, buy a VPS or EC2 and host it yourself.

The only reason I would use PHP now is if the Hack language is being used and
everything is reviewed for coding style.

------
emergentcypher
This list is ridiculous. I question whether the author has any idea what he's
talking about.

    
    
        Python isn't used in the real world?
    

EVE Online begs to differ.

    
    
        PHP behaves as expected
    

...ahahahahaha.

------
tarminian
So, PHP is better because Python sucks? That is how I read their list. Also, I
get lots of spam from leasweb ip blocks. Guess php is better for sending spam.

------
svisser
Writing an "X is better than Y" post often indicates immaturity.

~~~
Gigablah
On the other hand, writing an "X is crap" post gets you tons of upvotes.

